# What to do with my '59 Corvette?



## vp43 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and Schwinn bikes and the info. here is great.  I just bought a 1959 Schwinn Corvette ($268 with shipping).  It's missing the front rack, headlight, rear reflector, bow pedals, and white wall tires.  It rides nice and shifts all 3 speeds (eventually).  The paint is okay, except for the top bar that is beaten up, no Schwinn logos, or paint.  I want a rider, so I was thinking of mildly customizing by leaving the patina paint, adding a rear chrome 9-hole rack, chrome springer forks, early-60s bow pedals, black re-pop grips and rear reflector, a 70s Schwinn black spring seat, and new white wall tires.  I am also going to have all the bearings and spokes checked and the gears and brakes adjusted.

A few of questions:
1. Should I go with springer forks?  Will this changed the ride quality for the worse (bad geometry or something cause it wasn't original)?
2. What kind of white wall tires should I go with?
3. Should I do anything about the top bar missing paint?  How can I protect it and blend it to the patina of the bike, or is it okay the way it is? (the bike is garaged)
4. Is there anything that is missing from the bike that I didn't catch?
5. I was also thinking of a "lazy 7" seat post.  I'm 6'1' and I want to be comfortable on the bike, but I also don't want it to look like a low rider.  Thoughts?
6. Should I have all the bearings replaced and keep all the originals, or just have them checked and re-greased if they're okay?
7. Should I have the rear hub taken apart and checked, or, again, just re-greased?

Thank you!


----------



## jwm (Jan 23, 2011)

$268 was a great price on that bike. You scored! 
Judging by the pics, it's a good bet that all your bearings are in fine shape. Take them out. flush them clean, and re pack. You'll be good. Same with your three speed. If you ask ten people, you'll get ten different answers on the best lubricant. 20 wt motor oil is good. I like white lithium grease. Chances are, if you blast a little WD40 into the hub, and adjust the cable, it will shift just fine. Get the cable just to where there is no tension, and no slack in 3rd gear. There are wheel bearings in the hub that should be greased, but you can do that with only a partial disassembly. If you're not comfortable taking the three speed apart, a good bike shop will do it.
The only S7 size tires (1 3/4, NOT 1.75) available are made by Kenda. Try _bicyclebones_ on e-bay. He's a great guy to deal with.
I'd say leave your paint alone. Like the three speed lube, everyone has his favorite technique for working with old paint. I've had good luck with Pledge furniture polish and a soft cloth.  The seat, and the grips are the right ones. Leave them be.
 I'm 6',  and I have a Jaguar MKIV (almost the same bike); the stock seatpost goes high enough for a comfortable ride. After all, you'll probably use this bike for casual cruising, not long distance marathon rides.

The Corvette didn't come with with springer forks. Remember your front brake. Good luck, and have fun.

JWM


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

Great bike. Congratulations. Looks like JWM hit on everything and I'd agree on all points. I understand that you are going with a mild custom look and that's cool, however, if you are going with the white walls for originality, I wouldn't be too concerned. I'm not sure that Corvettes came with white wall tires. I own one that's a nice original and it has the Westwind blackwalls. Same with others I've seen. Anyone out there know for sure? Anyway, whatever you decide, ride and enjoy.


----------



## vp43 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and info.  The tires are Carlisle Roadgripper Deluxe and have some cracking on the sidewalls, not sure if they are original.  Some print ads I've seen for the '59 Corvettes had white wall tires.  Still unsure if I should go with the rat trap front rack.  Also, if anyone knows of a good shop for vintage bikes in NorCal, I would appreciate any leads.  Thanks again!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 24, 2011)

The Corvette originally came with a double folding front rack, and a headlight. All original ads I've seen show whitewall tires on the more deluxe bikes like the 'vette, Jaguar, Tiger, etc. Schwinn made some repop Westwind ww tires in the 90s, they show up on ebay occasionally, but pricey! And, as jwm mentioned, you'd lose your front brake with a springer. With a bike like this, less is more, as in the less you change, the better. Keep the original bearings unless they're very rusty.


----------

